# rabbit hutch 90% done



## hitnspit (Apr 3, 2011)

Better late then not at all. Here the frame is just about done.....




Next step was the boxes for bedding.




top view of box...




the home for the hutch.




ok now all i need to do is put hinges on the top part and add the wire mess. Thanks for looking. Let me know what you all think. This hutch will house my 3 NZW does........jim


----------



## smalltimer (Apr 3, 2011)

looks good to me well done


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 3, 2011)

Very well done.


----------



## hoodat (Apr 3, 2011)

You're a better carpenter than I am. I tend to just make it up as I go along; sometimes to my regret. Fortunately for me most rabbits don't carry capenters squares.


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, that looks very nice.


----------



## rabbitman (Apr 3, 2011)

That looks great!!! I would add a 2x4 or some sort of board acroos the nest boxes. I have similar nest boxes like your, and when one of my does kindled the babies skattered themselves across the whole box, execpt for one who was warm in the fur the rest had died.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, here's a ? about a problem I've been having with one of my hutches that is similar with the permanent nest boxes like those.  When they don't have babies in the nest, they pee and poop in there like crazy and no matter how much bedding i put in there I struggle with getting the wood clean.  I scrub with a wire brush with a diluted bleach mixture , and scrub.....and scrub........it's to the point that I now use that cage as a grow out pen for my meaties so I only have to clean it when theirs toddlers in there.  Their has got to be a better way.  Any ideas?


----------



## hitnspit (Apr 4, 2011)

thats a good question? Cant wait to hear what people have to say. I will have my rabbits in a few days and cant wait.........jim


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 4, 2011)

Use a portable nest box ... prvents the doe from soiling the inside, much easier to clean. Then put it into the doe's cage 2-3 days prior to expected kindling. The nest box being built is way too big, should be about 1/3 of that.   Also, raise the entrance about 6 inches from the bottom.


----------



## Hop N'Tail (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, I'm liking it.


----------



## smalltimer (Apr 10, 2011)

i must be lucky my doe is very clean she only poos in one corner and never soils her box which is pretty much the same set up as yours so you may or maynot have to worry about it


----------

